# Save the Dates Buzzers! Colorado Freeheel Fest 2005



## Brian @ the Mountain Shop (Apr 12, 2004)

:lol: Yo Powderbuzzers!

Snow's about here, so the Mountain Shop's throwing a huge party and you're all invited! Join us in Fort Collins for the 1st Annual Colorado Freeheel Fest season kickoff. Come celebrate X-country, Telemark and Randonee skiing with us.

Events include manufacturer and organization rep appearances, in-store tech clinics, backcountry ski swap and wild parties and will run from Thursday October 27-Sunday October 30.

:!: Don't miss Toughguy Productions' new film Total Telemark V: Sessions on the big screen in the Avo's backyard Saturday October 29 at 7:30pm. Drinks will be flowing and shwag will be raining down! :!: 

Check Upcoming Events at www.themountainshop.com for more info.
Save the Dates!


----------



## Brian @ the Mountain Shop (Apr 12, 2004)

Just bumpin'. 

We hope to see you all at the Freeheel Fest!


----------

